# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  سؤال: ما معنى "ثمرة الخلاف" ؟

## الورقات

الاخوة الكرام .. ما معنى ثمرة الخلاف؟ وحبذا لو ضرب مثل بمسألة مع بيان ثمرة الخلاف فيها لزيادة الإيضاح وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ثمرة الخلاف كلمة يقولها الفقهاء أو الأصوليون عند ذكرهم لخلاف (ما) في مسألة (ما)، ومعناها: الحكم المترتب على كل قول من الأقوال، مثال ذلك: مسألة وجوب الحج على المستطيع، وهل هو على الفور أم على التراخي؟ فبعض الفقهاء قال: يجب على الفور، وبعضهم قال: على التراخي، وثمرة هذا الخلاف: أن من ترك الحج في هذا العام_وهو مستطيع_ ونوى الحج في العام القادم  ثم مات قبل أن يحج، فهو آثم عند من قال: على الفور، وغير آثم عند من قال على التراخي.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسنت بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا، وهذا ما تعلمناه منكم، نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا في ميزان حسناتكم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

زادك الله خلقا وتواضعا وعلما .

----------


## الورقات

أخي الكريم محمد طه شعبان .. جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح وبارك فيك .. والذي كنت أفهمه من قولهم "ثمرة الخلاف" هو كما ذكرت يعني نتيجة الخلاف وما الذي يترتب على الأقوال ، حتى سمعت الشيخ الحويني يتكلم في مقطع له عن ثمرة الخلاف وبينه بمثال وهي مسألة النكاح بغير اذن الولي ، قال: أن الجمهور قالوا لا يصح ويؤيده حديث "باطل باطل باطل" وأبو حنيفة قال يصح واستدل بظواهر نصوص ، قال: أن هذه المرأة لا تكون زانية عند كل أهل العلم وأولادها ليسوا بأولاد زنا كذلك .  ولكن النكاح نكاح شبهة قال : "فثمرة الخلاف في المسألة: أني لا أقول هذه المرأة زانية ولا أولادها أولاد زنى". انتهى كلام الشيخ بتصرف يسير واختصار .. فالذي كنت أفهمه من كلمة ثمرة الخلاف أن أقول ثمرة الخلاف في هذه المسألة أنها آثمة عند الفريق الأول ونكاحها باطل، وليس عليها شيء ونكاحها صحيح عندالفريق الثاني .. لكن كما نقلت لك الثمرة التي ذكرها الشيخ غير هذه فلا أدري .. هلاَ تكرمت أخي الكريم بتوضيح  لي كلام الشيخ هذا ؟ وجزاك الله خير.. وعذرا على التأخير فما رأيت ردك إلا الان

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أخي الورقات بارك الله فيك، الذي أفهمه من هذا الكلام أن هذه الأمر _وهو عدم الحكم عليها بالزنا_ محل اتفاق بين الفريقين؛ من قال: هي آثمة وزواجها فاسد، ومن قال: غير آثمة وزواجها صحيح؛ كلا الفريقين لا يحكم عليها بالزنا، فمثل هذا محل اتفاق ولا يقال فيه أنه ثمرة الخلاف، وأرجو أن تراجع كلام الشيخ الحويني مرة أخرى، لعلك لم تفهم كلامه على الوجه الصحيح، بارك الله فيك، ورزقنا وإياك الجنة.

----------


## محمود الجيزي

هذا مثال آخر يوضح الكلام:
- ذهب جمهور الفقهاء القائلين بالحجر على السفيه إلى أن الحجر عليه لا بد له من حكم حاكم ، كما أن فك الحجر عنه لا بد له من حكم حاكم أيضا.
وذهب محمد بن الحسن من الحنفية وابن القاسم من المالكية إلى أن السفيه لا يحتاج في الحجر عليه إلى قضاء القاضي لأن فساده في ماله يحجره وصلاحه فيه يطلقه. 
وتظهر ثمرة الخلاف فيما لو باع السفيه قبل قضاء القاضي فإن بيعه جائز عند الجمهور ولا يجوز عند محمد وابن القاسم.

ومثال ثالث:
- اختلف الفقهاء في حقيقة الوديعة ، هل هي عقد أم مجرد إذن ؟ على قولين:
الأول : لجمهور الفقهاء ؛ المالكية والحنابلة والشافعية على الأصح في المذهب وهو أنها عقد توكيل من جهة المودع ، وتوكل من جهة الوديع ، غير أن هذه الوكالة من نوع خاص ؛ لأنها إقامة الغير مقام النفس في الحفظ دون التصرف.
وعبر الحنفية عن حقيقة الوديعة بأنها عقد وهي تسليط الغير على حفظ ماله صريحا أو دلالة .
الثاني : لبعض الشافعية ، وهو أن الوديعة مجرد إذن وترخيص من المالك لغيره بحفظ ماله، وليست بعقد.
وتظهر ثمرة الخلاف بين القولين - كما حكى النووي في الروضة - في الفروع التالية :
أ - إذا أودع رجل مالا عند صبي فأتلفه ، ففي ضمانه قولان بناء على الخلاف في الوديعة هل هي عقد برأسه أم مجرد إذن ؟ فإن قيل : هي عقد ، لم يضمنه الصبي ، وإن قيل : إذن ، ضمنه .
ب - نتاج البهيمة المودعة ، هل تعتبر فيه أحكام الوديعة أم لا ؟ قولان . فإن قلنا: إن الوديعة عقد ، فالولد وديعة كالأم ، وإن قلنا: إذن ، فليس بوديعة ، بل هو أمانة شرعية في يده ، وعليه ردها في الحال ، حتى لو لم يؤد مع التمكن ضمن.

----------


## الورقات

آمين أشكر لك ردكورحابة صدرك أخي الكريم محمد طه شعبان رفع الله قدرك .. نعم أن أؤيد كلامكفهذا يسمى محل اتفاق وليس ثمرة خلاف – حسب الذي أعرفه - وكلام الشيخ الحويني هذا هوهو كما نقلته، ولا أدري إن كان فهمي لكنه قد قال باللفظ: " طالما نكاح شبهةيبقى ثمرة الخلاف في المسألة أني ما أقول المرأة زانية ولا أقول الأولاد أولادزنا، ده ما يسميه العلماء بثمرة الخلاف في المسألة" .. فلا أظنه يحتمل غيرالذي فهمت، ولا أدري ما تأويله، وقد ذكره في مقطع له يتكلم فيه عن رضاع الكبير أظنهكان على قناة الناس وهو موجود على اليوتوب باسم ثمرة الخلاف في رضاع الكبير، وأشكلعلي وكان سبب طرحي لهذا السؤال .. ظننت أني أفهم معنى ثمرة الخلاف فهما خاطئا .وأشكرك مرة أخرىأخي الكريم محمودالجيزي  ..شكرا لك على ضربالأمثلة التوضيحية وجزيت خيرا على هذه المشاركة النافعة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## لجين الندى

بارك الله فيكم .. ونفع بكم

هل الأفضل أن نكتبها بعد سبب الخلاف؟ أم بعد الرأي الراجح وأسباب الترجيح؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
لعلها تذكر ضمن أسباب الترجيح .

----------


## ابن الصديق

قال شيخنا الحوينى  عافاه الله فى مسئله رضاع الكبير حينما اصل المسأله وبعد عرض الادله ومذهب الجمهور ومذهب امنا عائشه ومن وافقها ان من ثمره الخلاف اذا كان هناك مثلا رجل وامرأه كبارا ولا ولد ولا من يتكسب لهما لينفق عليهما وعندهما مثل هذا الغلام فيجوز ان يأخذا بمذهب ام المؤمنين فى رضاع الكبير وقال ان هذه هى ثمره الخلاف 
المهم او الشاهد ان الخلاف المعتبر له ثمره وثمرته هى محل الوفاق بين المذاهب ...كما فى عدم الاتهام بالزنا وغيره 
والمثال الذى مثلته اخانا ابا يوسف فى الحج انه اثم عند هؤلاء وغير اثم عند هؤلاء لا اظنها ثمره الخلاف 
...والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## لجين الندى

الأخوان الفاضلان: أبو مالك المديني - ابن الصديق

نفع الله بكما .. وجزاكما كل خير

اذن بناء على قولكما، ثمرة الخلاف تكون نتيجة الرأي الراجح فقط،
دون التطرق للقول الآخر.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ينظر : أصول الفقه الذي لا يسع الفقيهَ جهلُه
د. عياض بن نامي السلمي
فقد أورد أمثلة على ثمرة الخلاف .
وكذا في بعض كتب المتقدمين في أصول الفقه .

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليكم .. ونفع بكم

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=228217

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://feqhweb.com/vb/t6043.html

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أفضل طريقة لحكاية الخلاف:
قال ابن كثير: (أحسن ما يكون في حكاية الخلاف: أن تستوعب الأقوال في ذلك المقام، وأن تُنَبِّه على الصحيح منها وتبطل الباطل، وتذكر فائدة الخلاف وثمرته؛ لئلا يطول النِّزاع والخلاف فيما لا فائدة تحته، فتشتغل به عن الأهم فالأهم، فأما مَن حكى خلافًا في مسألة ولم يستوعب أقوال الناس فيها فهو ناقص، إذ قد يكون الصَّواب في الذي تركه، أو يحكي الخلاف ويُطْلِقه ولا يُنَبِّه على الصحيح من الأقوال فهو ناقص أيضًا، فإن صحح غير الصحيح عامدًا فقد تَعَمَّد الكَذِبّ، أو جاهلًا فقد أخطأ، وكذلك من نَصَبَ الخلاف فيما لا فائدة تحته، أو حكى أقوالًا متعددة لفظًا ويرجع حاصلها إلى قولٍ أو قولين معنى فقد ضَيَّع الزمان، وتَكَثَّر بما ليس بصحيح، فهو كلابِسِ ثَوْبَيْ زورٍ، والله الموفق للصواب). [تفسير ابن كثير: (1/ 127 - 128)].

----------

